# half pitbull, half lab, will he turn on us when older?



## spydertipp (Sep 2, 2006)

We recently recieved a 1/2 pitbull, 1/2 black lab mix.... he is one year old and very well behaved.... He sits and comes upon comand..... He is very well behaved with strangers and never attacks people, (so far) 

but that's why i'm here....

every body knows that the pitbull breed are steriotyped as"killers" Is it in their DNA to naturally be agressive and mean? Since he is only 1/2 pitbull and 1/2 lab, will this mean that he wont turn on us when he gets older.. I've herd of a few dogs doing this...

Also, if we treat him well and don't hit him... will this help with his agressivness in the future...

thanks for your help.... it is greatly appreciated!!!
erick

P.S. this is my first post on the forum


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Eric. Welcome. You have a very pretty dog. I really wouldn't worry about your puppy turning on you. Just give him all of the love in the world. And no, don't hit him. Pitbulls don't usually "turn on" their owners. A well bred APBT will never show any signs of human agression. I'm not too sure about the Lab qualities, but I say love that baby and he'll be your best friend forever.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome!...Pit Bulls are not human aggressive. As far as the Lab part I have no clue about them. He is a handsome dog!


----------



## vivid_crystal (Aug 29, 2006)

My advice is socialize, socialize, socialize. I'm not saying this because your dog has Pitbull in it either. No matter what breed of dog you have if you want a well rounded confident dog, the key is socialization and exposing them to new things.
Any breed even a poodle to a Golden Retriever can have the chance to be aggressive, it depends on many variables such as breeding, training, etc. But generally at at even 6mths of age you'd have a good idea if this was going to be an issue.
And as with children or any other breed, assert your dominance. This doesn't mean by beating or hitting. It just means that when you say down your dog goes down. Basic obedience, which will establish you and other members of your family in the pack rank. But it sounds like you got this covered. With any dog I own, I make sure they are not food aggressive, this is usually where children will get bit. While they are eating or chewing on a bone I will pet them, all over thier head, putting my hand in their dish on their bone. Poor things, they are probably thinking get lost.
Being that Pitbulls are as a general rule submissive to their humans, hitting them won't make them mean. It'll break their spirit, and could seriously injure your relationship with your dog, and make your dog a heck of a lot less selfassured. These dogs are so sensitive and in love with their owners, that the word "No" itself has a huge effect on them.
So just a lot of love, kindness, socialization, and good obedience will make your dog a well rounded happy dog.
As soon as your able to get over the myths, you'll love your bully breed like no other. Their comical playful nature. The loyalty and love they offer. The intelligence level of these dogs is amazing. I also find they are not as yappy as many other breeds, which will make your nieghbors happy too.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Pitbulls are not natural born people killers like everybody thinks....lol 
The natural disposition of a pitbull is *VERY* people friendly. Just love your boy and keep him socialized with proper training and you should have no problem with him.:angel:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 
first ignore what you hear from the average joe. They dont know Pits, they have never owned a Pit, and most have never experienced first hand anything they claim about the breed.

Consider this, I go to lots of shows a year. We have anywhere from 50-250 dogs and sometimes more depending on the show. NO ONE GETS BIT at the shows, why? These dogs are supposed to be killers yet no one gets bit. Trust me if I were getting bit at every show I wouldnt be going!!!

Ok that being said you should have absolutely no trouble with your dog. As has been stated socialize. Treat your dog like you would any other dog. You will have a wonderful relationship. If anyone asks what he/she is and you dont want the headache just say a lab mix. People are nuts anyways. enjoy your dog!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I think my other dog Sammie is a pit lab mix...we found her so were not sure, but she is the SWEETEST dog!!! Very gentle!


----------



## buyfromtab (Sep 2, 2006)

you have nothing to worry about, i also have a pit lab mix. the best dog i have ever had! My family trains labs for hunting, and my buster could out work, out smart, and out love any of the labs i've ever worked with! just spend alot of time, and alot of compassion! you'll have a great family member! pits have a really bad rap from people that don't know anything about them, just what they have read from news articles. so good luck and congrats on the new family member!!


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

You don't have anything to worry about a well bred pitbull is imo one of the best dogs on earth and will never show signs of human agression unless they are trained to do so.I don't know about labs in other areas but there are a few breeders around here that are inbreeding their dogs and producing some human agressive dogs that have attacked children.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Everybody already told what I would say so :welcome: to the forum you have a very sweet pup.


----------

